# Where or how can I obtain a 120VDC Controller?



## alexeilb (Aug 24, 2009)

I cant seam to find it anywhere, and If I do cost's $1000 or more.
I' am looking for a 120VDC/ 400 amp Controller. Would it be possible to build one instead?


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

alexeilb said:


> I cant seam to find it anywhere, and If I do cost's $1000 or more.
> I' am looking for a 120VDC/ 400 amp Controller. Would it be possible to build one instead?


http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/congtats-m-paul-holmes-successful-diy-29724.html

144V 500A homemade controller...


----------



## alexeilb (Aug 24, 2009)

Bowser330 said:


> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/congtats-m-paul-holmes-successful-diy-29724.html
> 
> 144V 500A homemade controller...


holy cow :O that will keep me busy for some time. Thank you


----------



## alexeilb (Aug 24, 2009)

wow, just reading the first page is too much lol. Is there a place to maybe pull those out of? like a forklift, don' t they have a controller? Maybe I can go to a junker or something and pull one of those out, or maybe go to my friends work at a warehouse and grab one from the mechanic there. I really don't want to spend $1000 on one, speaking of that, there are people saying that they built an EV under $1000 how is that possible if the controller costs so much?
*KB Electronics model KBMG-212D DC Motor Controller (Vin: 115, 230VAC / Vout: 0-90 ~ 180VDC, 8,0A)*

can someone explain if this would work on 144v setup


----------



## AmpEater (Mar 10, 2008)

alexeilb said:


> wow, just reading the first page is too much lol. Is there a place to maybe pull those out of? like a forklift, don' t they have a controller? Maybe I can go to a junker or something and pull one of those out, or maybe go to my friends work at a warehouse and grab one from the mechanic there. I really don't want to spend $1000 on one, speaking of that, there are people saying that they built an EV under $1000 how is that possible if the controller costs so much?
> *KB Electronics model KBMG-212D DC Motor Controller (Vin: 115, 230VAC / Vout: 0-90 ~ 180VDC, 8,0A)*
> 
> can someone explain if this would work on 144v setup


That wouldn't work for what you need. Even if it would function with a DC input, 8 amps isn't nearly enough.

There really isn't any way to build an EV for under $1000 with off the shelf parts. Any sub-grand car is likely the result of a stripped down foklift. If you really need a cheap controller that is the way to go. But the problem is they are all low voltage, probably 36v or 48v. 

DIY is possible, but you need to have a thorough understanding of electronics and a basic idea of how a controller functions. Plus there is always the possibility that you'd fry it and be out the money with nothing to show for it. 

I would look into the logisystems controllers. You can get a 120v 550a controller (I think 550a is their smallest for that voltage) for less than your budget. 

You can get a 120v/400a kelly controller for $900 + shipping. But for the price a logisystem would get you way more bang for the buck.


----------

